# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من الناس من لا ينبغي أن تذكر عيوبه ..

## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

*قال سعيد بن الـمسيب : لـيس من عالـم ولا شريف ولا ذي فضل ، إلا وفـيه عيب ، ولكن من الناس من لا ينبغي أن تذكر عيوبه ، ومن كان فضله أكثر من نقصه ذهب نقصه لفضله .*
*التمهيد لابن عبد البر (11/161) .*

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخى أبا عبد الرحمن ، و نفع بعلمك .

----------


## أسـامة

> *قال سعيد بن الـمسيب : لـيس من عالـم ولا شريف ولا ذي فضل ، إلا وفـيه عيب ، ولكن من الناس من لا ينبغي أن تذكر عيوبه ، ومن كان فضله أكثر من نقصه ذهب نقصه لفضله .**التمهيد لابن عبد البر (11/161) .*


جزاك الله خيرًا...
ذكر العيب دون حاجة داعية له فيها مصلحة واقعة، لا أشك أن هذا يدخل في باب الغيبة.
فإذا ترجحت المصلحة ذُكر العيب وإلا فلا.

----------


## قلب طيب

بوركتم على النصيحة

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

بل يجب أن تذكر محاسنه أمام الناس حتى يكبر في عينهم ليحبونه فيقبلوا منه.
رحم الله أئمتنا
وشكر الله لك أخي الحبيب ضيدان.

----------


## مبتدئة

حدثني قريب لي أنه كره أصحابه الملتزمين وابتعد عنهم بسبب خوضهم في عيوب اخوانهم ( يقولون جرح وتعديل ! )

----------


## ساجده لله

بل هو غيبه وليس جرح وتعديل  لكن الشيطان يلبس على الناس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم وشكر لكم

كنت قد كتب في موضوع لي فيه فوائد ولطائف:

*قال الحافظ  أبو زرعة الدمشقي: حدثنا عبيد بن حبان عن مالك قال : بلغني عن القاسم بن محمد كلمة أعجبتني ، وذاك أنه قال: من الرجال رجال لا تذكر عيوبهم .* 
*تاريخه 1/420.*
*وفي سير أعلام النبلاء 8/398:**روى عبدان بن عثمان عن عبدالله [بن المبارك الإمام]قال: إذا غلبت* محاسنالرجل على مساوئه = لم تذكر المساوئ ، وإذا غلبت المساوئ عن المحاسن = لم تذكر المحاسن. 
*وروى الخطيب البغدادي في الكفاية ص138، من طريق مالك بن أنس قال : سمعت الزهري يقول : سمعت سعيد بن المسيب يقول: « ليس من شريف ولا عالم ولا ذي سلطان إلا وفيه عيب، لا بد، ولكن من الناس من لا تذكر عيوبه، من كان فضله أكثر من نقصه وهب نقصه لفضله ».*
*وقال العلامة ابن القيم في مفتاح دار السعادة ص176:*
*«من قواعد الشرع والحكمة أيضا: أن من كثرت حسناته وعظمت، وكان له في الإسلام تأثير ظاهر؛ فإنه يحتمل له مالا يحتمل لغيره، ويعفي عنه مالا يعفي عن غيره؛ فإن المعصية خبث، والماء إذا بلغ قلتين = لم يحمل الخبث، بخلاف الماء القليل؛ فإنه يحمل أدنى خبث».*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بوركتم جزاكم الله خيرا مشايخنا الأفاضل 
ضيدان   وعبد الرحمن السديس

----------


## أبو عمر الأندلسي

بارك الله فيكم وشكر لكم

----------


## عبدالعزيز التميمي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

